# Travel Trailer Towing And Other Accessories For Sale



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

I recently traded my outback in on a 5th wheel and consequently have some accessories for sale. I live in calgary alberta.

I have a Barker 3000# electric jack, $200
locking hitch pin set, $20
steel portable bbq, $75
Chev clip on extending mirrors, $50
Complete weight distribution system, $250
set of stainless/rubber mudflaps for a 2009 Silverado 2500 HD, they don't work with 17" tires, $200
2 brand new sissor type leveling jacks (24"), $100
receiver lock, $15

everything is about 1 yr old and in very good shape, please e-mail me at [email protected] for pictures.

Thanks,


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Prices reduced!

I have a Barker 3000# electric jack, $150
locking hitch pin set, $10
steel portable bbq, $50
Chev clip on extending mirrors, $50
Complete weight distribution system, $150
set of stainless/rubber mudflaps for a 2009 Silverado 2500 HD, they don't work with 17" tires, $100
2 brand new scissor type leveling jacks (24"), $75
receiver lock, $10

everything is about 1 yr old and in very good shape, please e-mail me at [email protected] for pictures.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Email sent


----------

